# Conectar PIR a una PC



## Flitt (Nov 12, 2007)

Hola a todos.

Deseo hacer algo interesente, es para un proyecto. Quiero conectar un PIR a la PC. Quiero saber cómo se puede hacer. La idea es que cuando el PIR detecte movimiento, se ejecute algo en la PC. Tengo conocimientos superbásicos de electrónica. Se que los PIR son CNC. Pueda que el PIR se conecte con la PC, a traves del puerto serial o paralelo, no se. Una vez que la PC pueda saber el estado del PIR, ya en la PC se puede hacer cualquier cosa que nos imaginemos. Todo con programación. Cualquier información acerca de qué hacen los PIR cuando detectan movimiento(¿todos son CNC?, ¿existen otros que actúan de otra forma?) y de cómo se puede realizar lo que quiero, es bienvenida. Si hay que, necesariamente, realizar un circuito, infórmenme de cómo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 12, 2007)

Esto tal vez te ayude

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/usar-puerto-paralelo-c-visual-basic-lab-view-2259/


----------



## Flitt (Nov 13, 2007)

Excelente dato Fogonazo. El problema es que con ese circuito puedo controlar algo desde la PC, pero no viceversa. Lo que necesito es que mi PC detecte el estado de un PIR CNC (Circuito Normalmente Cerrado)  a traves del puerto paralelo, serial o cual sea el necesario.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 21, 2007)

El puerto envia y recibe datos, No comprendo tu duda.

O sea, puedes manejar algo y/o leer su estado.
En forma sencilla y sin tocar nada tienes 8 salidas y 4 entradas, aplicando un poco de esfuerzo puedes conseguir 8 bidireccionales y 4 entradas, y si multiplexas esto, las posibilidades son Muchas.

http://www.modelo.edu.mx/univ/virtech/circuito/paralelo.htm


----------



## Flitt (Nov 23, 2007)

Lo que no se, es como hacer para que el PIR envíe un bit o la señal necesaria para que la PC pueda interpretar que se detectó movimiento. Lo único que se de los PIR es que cuando detectan movimiento, abren el circuito. Del primer link que me enviaste, entiendo el circuito para poder prender un foco, o un dispositivo CA, pero no se como hacer el proceso inverso.


----------



## santarosino (May 13, 2010)

perdon amigo pero un PIR  arroja como salida: pulsos del tipo TTL y no como cnc.


----------

